# Cracked beak



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

RIR girl 5 months old cracked her upper beak. The tip (about 1/2 cm from the tip) is off center and she is in pain. No bleeding. Any suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soft foods. Soak her feed in water to make a mash.

If it's not bleeding then it isn't broken at the quick which is a good thing, the beak will grow back. 

Since pics can only show so much I don't know whether to tell you to clip the end that is crossed over the lower beak without the force removing the whole broken part. 

Are you sure she's not a crossbeak?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Not a cross beak for sure


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She might shed that broken part without you having to do anything. If it's crossed over like that there probably isn't much holding it on.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Can you post a pic from the side?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

I can try this is a chick of a friend so I will post it if possible. Many thank toys again


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

So he was able to eat mealworms and the mash feed. Hope these pictures help. I did confirm with her that at no point was there blood


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Beaks can be tough sometimes. In this case, tincture of time, see if it heals okay, monitor for infection, and feed her what she'll eat. In the old days, mid-1800's through the 1930's when show birds were all the craze, people sometimes did terrible things to their birds' beaks to fool the judges.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does that beak look like it got stuck somewhere it wasn't supposed to go? Look at that white area on the beak, it's different from the other side.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

The chicks beak was stuck in the hardware cloth yesterday. This is really helpful information. Thank you all


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay, that explains the injury, she should be fine. If she shows any sign of infection, let us know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes to show, if there's a way to get into trouble a chicken will find it. 

I found one of mine hanging by his foot when he got all crazy about me moving his long time neighbor to a new pen. He wasn't having it and attacked through the wire.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

All true-no matter how safe one tries to be....thanks again


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Update just in: the broken piece has fallen off and he seems much happier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will be slow growing back. For now he'll just look really odd.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Again, just monitor, he may self-shape it as it regrows.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Coconut oil is really good for skin and nails (beaks are made of similar material as our fingernails), it may help regrow the beak faster. Plus, it's very good for feathers (when he eats it). Banana's are a good option for a nice soft food. Banana's mashed into coconut oil is one of my "go to" foods for sick/injured chickens, most love it. It should not be the only food given, it is a healthy and medicinal food treat, not a meal.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you the coconut oil seems like a great idea


----------

